# Winchester .22LR 40 Gr Hyper-Velocity gel tests



## lklawson (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm looking for results of gel tests for Winchester .22lr 40gr. Hyper-Velocity (Super X) HP rounds from a short bbl pistol.

A friend has run some tests and is getting reliable expansion to ~.40+ and estimated penetration of 9-10".

It's that little word "estimated" causing me heartburn.  He's using wetpack and water tests and then running the conversion formulas from them.  But that's not the same as actual jell-o testing.

Currently I'm running CCI Velocitors in my wife's chosen pocket 22 because they get better penetration.  I would run CCI Stingers but I think they expand too much before penetrating and don't get enough penetration.  The Velocitors, conversely, are known to show poor (as in "non existent") expansion from short bbl pistols.

The Winchester Hyper-Velocity HPs have the same box specs as the Velocitors (40gr., HP, >1400 fps) so they seem like a contender.  But if they can't score penetration of at least 9" then I'd rather pass.  But, on the other hand, if they DO penetrate at least 9" AND expand, then I'll be very happy and promptly switch.

So, can anybody come up with a gelatin test from the Winchester 40g. HP Hyper-Velocity .22lr rounds from a short bbl pistol such as the Beretta Bobcat/Taraus PT22?

I've looked high and low but not found any yet.

Thanks.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 17, 2011)

Not a very detailed test, but they do offer some insight, coming from a very short (2") barrel:

http://www.naaminis.com/news20.pdf

They concluded that the Super-X .22 LR load, as well as the Yellow Jacket loads were the best performing, in terms of giving as good of a blend of expansion and penetration possible for a .22 LR.


----------



## chinto (Feb 19, 2011)

I would suggest for her a .32 auto. most pistol usage happens at about 10 ft and less. a 32ACP has much better defensive characteristics then the smaller rounds. recoil is almost if not literally zero from a lot of good very small frame 32's. the big difference is that at the other end of the ride that round does a lot more damage then a .22 or a .25! so for self defense use I would say do NOT use any thing smaller then a .32 and a .380/9mm kurtz is better then a .32 

( I am an ex EMT, and was trained to treat gun shot wounds. all that counts in a pistol wound is bore diameter really.  larger the round, worse the wound!  no pistol reaches rifle velocities. At rifle velocity then you can get some other factors. but not in a pistol. )


----------



## lklawson (Feb 19, 2011)

chinto said:


> I would suggest for her a .32 auto.


Thanks, but the decision is hers, not mine, and is already made.  FWIW, I like the .32 better, the .380 better than that, the Makarov better yet and we just keep climbing from there.



> most pistol usage happens at about 10 ft and less.


Yeah, I know.



> a 32ACP has much better defensive characteristics then the smaller rounds. recoil is almost if not literally zero from a lot of good very small frame 32's.


Not in the same form factor though.  Firearms such as the P32, the L32, and the NAA Guardian 32 all have roughly the same form factor as the pocket 22 and, without exception, they have much greater recoil.



> the big difference is that at the other end of the ride that round does a lot more damage then a .22 or a .25! so for self defense use I would say do NOT use any thing smaller then a .32 and a .380/9mm kurtz is better then a .32


Thanks for the input.  I'm not trying to pick a fight and I hope I don't offend, but to be blunt, the advice simply isn't helpful.  I'm not asking for advice on caliber selection, I'm looking for test results of a specific ammunition from a specific bbl length.

If we want to we can bandy about the minimum penetration depth (actually most 22LR will truthfully meet the 9" Border Patrol standard and some will even meet the 12" FBI standard), we can argue energy transfer, permanent wound cavity, crush zones, and all the other stuff.  But it won't get us anywhere.  First rule of a gun fight, bring a gun.  She is aware of all the pros and cons and this is the gun she selected.

Again, please forgive me if I'm stepping on your toes, but this is simply not the right thread to give caliber recommendations.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Feb 19, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> Not a very detailed test, but they do offer some insight, coming from a very short (2") barrel:
> 
> http://www.naaminis.com/news20.pdf
> 
> They concluded that the Super-X .22 LR load, as well as the Yellow Jacket loads were the best performing, in terms of giving as good of a blend of expansion and penetration possible for a .22 LR.


I appreciate it.  Thanks for the link.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

